# Anyone fixed a leaking lorry roof?



## flyingfeet (12 December 2011)

Just wondering what the best product to use is?

Its currently raining in my living and I have pots and pans out to catch the drips. Plus I had one of the living windows replaced by autoglass and this is now leaking really badly! 

*Sigh* I think I have a lemon lorry


----------



## dieseldog (12 December 2011)

My sisters old lorry leaked, we worked out why when we saw that the lorry builder decided to run all the wires for the lights externally and drill holes thru the roof.  Have you had a look at the roof, is there any obvious damage?  

If the roof is fibreglass you could try a fibreglass repair kit, really clean the roof before you put it on to make sure it sticks.

You must be coming to the end of your lorry bad luck.


----------



## nickyb (13 December 2011)

Try painting the roof with something called aqua seal, it's quite expensive but it dries flexible so doesn't crack with the movement of the lorry.


----------



## mutley75 (13 December 2011)

for the living window get autoglass back to do the job properly, while the weather is like this park on an angle, either front to back or side to side. could just be you have a flat roof and water sits there because it has no where to go!


----------



## Tnavas (13 December 2011)

I used Selleys 'no More Gaps' on my truck - its the same stuff you use to seaal around the bath or shower. It's been fantastic - now three years since I did it and not a leak in sight.
I squeezed it into every nook and cranny that could possibly be leaking


----------



## Mike007 (13 December 2011)

What you want is a proper structural adhesive sealant ,forget all about silicon sealants and bathroom sealants.I generaly use "Tigerseal"but 3M also make one. Basicly it is the same stuff that is used to glue windows into coaches.


----------



## applestroodle (13 December 2011)

Yup i had one, i think it was from after all the snow last year. I got our builder/ handy man to go up in the fork lift and use what Mike007 suggested and seal it all so fingers crossed that works. Mine wasnt dripping as such just damp so fingers crossed i have caught just in time and before our next lot of snow!!


----------



## flyingfeet (13 December 2011)

Well at the moment I have two choices:-

1. Send to the local horsebox guy and have it all resealed with Tiger Seal / Sikaflex grade sealant  

2. Send to the local impressive coach builder and let them use a new sealing product on the roof which is guaranteed for 20 years


Its had leakage problems and has been sealed and flashbanded before, so I'm thinking option 2 might be worth it as I'm fed up with a mouldy living and now at the pots and pan stage to catch the drips (had over an 1" in the pot from last night )


----------



## SpottedCat (13 December 2011)

You have had the worst luck with that lorry. Guess you won't be recommending the builder to anyone?!


----------



## Lisamd (13 December 2011)

I have tried a multitude of products over the years and finally gave up this summer and paid to have a new roof and inner lining...best thing i've done and now its dry as a bone and looks fab  Oh that was until one of the new rear vent windows shattered on Sat when I pulled it open before I went for a lesson...ggrrr...another job to add to the list. have phoned the supplier and am awaiting a phone call back...which reminds me I might drop them an email too...


----------



## nutwood (2 January 2012)

Any idea of costs to replace a fibreglass roof and lining? I think mine will need doing, although I may well try the sealants suggested first!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 January 2012)

yes i have with bitchumin roof stuff  its gunky stuff but works


----------



## B-B (2 January 2012)

Had mine done by a horsebox builder/repair company.

Roof was sound but water coming through the screw that were used instead of rivets.

Cost about £200 to have the job done and its worked a treat.


----------



## monte1 (3 January 2012)

nutwood said:



			Any idea of costs to replace a fibreglass roof and lining? I think mine will need doing, although I may well try the sealants suggested first!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it is any help for a lorry, but, someone recommended some stuff to me called "roofers mate" ( you can get it at screwfix)  for sealing the roof of my IW trailer as it was leaking at the joins, it is very cheap about £3.50 per tube and you just put it on like any flexible sealant, I ran several beads of it both inside and outside and ...so far,, it has worked really well. in fact iI even used rest of the tube up to seal the roof of my garage when that was leaking and that to is still dry at the moment!


----------

